# TV Blackout



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm trying to isolate some issues with my 3-year old Philips LCD. Of late I have occasionally had instances where the TV will black out for a moment, clearly turning itself off and back on (I can hear a relay click) and then it is fine. This happens no more than once every few days. 

I suspect it is low power to the TV and not a DVR issue. Has anyone else seen anything like this? 

If you all say no, I'll probably move this to the Home Theatre forum for more discussion.


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Philips TV (1 year old) that clicks from time to time as well. I read that it "clicks" because it is looking for guide data, I guess if you had cable hooked directly in the TV, it would be used for that. I thought something was wrong until I read that. I haven't had any flashing issues until recently, but I believe those are from my HR20, not the TV.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you don't have it on a UPS then I'd suggest that you do.

I had the same issue with my new Plasma that was actually connected to my UPS. But when the TV would click and turn off my UPS would give me a low power warning. Basically it was overloaded. So I got a new UPS just for the TV and it's happy now and hasn't happened since.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you connected via HDMI? HDMI interface issues can cause problem like this. 

Be sure to try the UPS suggestion, too, to rule out AC power issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm currently between UPS's, but it may be time to buy another one. The problem started, oddly enough, around the time I changed my antenna configuration to provide an OTA line straight into the TV. I'm going to put in a new UPS tonight, redo the OTA channel scan, and we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

You might also change the batteries in your remote... sometimes older batteries are leaky.. just a long shot.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

If you suspect a power fluctuation issue plug in a lamp to the same receptical. Be sure to use an incandescent bulb. Watch for dimming, flickering, any change in brightness up or down.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a lamp on the same circuit and it did dim once at the same time that the problem occurred but it hasn't since. 

As promised, I'm going to move this thread since we all agree it's likely not the DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A quick cruise through AVSForum.com suggests it may have to do with auto clock setting. I think I may have enabled this when I rewired the OTA inputs. That's going on the list of things I'm testing out tonight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, last night I re-did the OTA setting, turned off the auto-clock-update, and added a UPS. We'll see if the problem goes away. Since it is less than once a day at this point, I can't see replacing the TV yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know you've all been sitting at the dinner table nervously awaiting an update on this. Since I turned off the auto-clock set, I haven't had the blackout once. Thanks, AVSForum!


----------

